# Not fish related, but kinda cool



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

When I got married, I was looking for a way for a bunch of us to share some of our wedding photos, so I setup an account with "dropbox" -- it's a website that gives you 2 gigs of free storage online, and has the ability to automatically create galleries. It's pretty cool. As an added bonus, if you refer people (hence this post), you get an additional 225 megs of storage, and so do the people signing up!!!

So while I normally don't post this type of stuff, here is the link to sign-up and get an extra 225 megs...

http://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTY4ODA1MzU5

To the mods, I have no affiliation w/ dropbox at all, I just have been looking for this type of a solution for quite some time, and thought I'd share. If this post bothers anyone, lemme know and I'll delete it immediately!

Alym


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I signed up for you, don't know if I'll use it though.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Alym,

Thanks for the heads-up. Actually, you might want to check out Shutterfly.com. You can create share sites, order your photo prints, books or other photo items directly from the site (Note: it's US-based so the postage is a little higher). It's all free and so far their claim of "unlimited storage" seems legit - no referrals needed.

I've set up a share site for my wedding, bridal shower and other photos and hope to use it more over the coming months as we work our way through post-processing of pictures.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive seen them (shutterfly) and cant remember why I didn't use em-- I'll look again. I kinda like the fact that w dropbox you can treat it like a local folder too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

